# Fonction "recherche" ne fonctionne pas dans Mail



## Pinsonmimi (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
je viens de me rendre compte que la fonction "recherche", dont je me sers énormément dans Mail puisque j'ai plusieurs bal, ne fonctionne plus. Elle marchait très bien sous le 10.3.9 et là rien à faire. Ca ne marche ni pour l'objet, ni pour le destinataire...
J'ai essayé de faire une recherche pour voir si le problème avait été  évoqué ici mais je n'ai rien trouvé.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2008)

quel Mail?
OS à jour?

pistes
-tester sur un autre compte OSX ( autre session)
-reconstruire les BAL ( menu BAL)
-réparer les autorisatons


----------



## Pinsonmimi (25 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> quel Mail?
> OS à jour?
> 
> pistes
> ...



je ne pense pas qu'il y ait plus récent que 10.5.2, si ? (version 3.0 pour Mail)
pour tout le reste c'était fait sans résultat sauf l'autre session car je n'en ai pas et je ne veux pas en créer un uniquement pour cela.

En fait il ne recherche que dans la section RSS mais je ne vois pas où ça se règle pour avoir le reste.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2008)

Avoir une session 2 est toujours utile
Pourquoi?

cela permet quand il y a un souci sur session 1 de mieux cibler les coupables
 si l'application ou l'OS sont en cause ou si c'est seulement des soucis avec session 1

la réparation ensuite est radicalement differente
dans un cas ( rare) action sur tout l'OS ou Appli
dans l'autre action locale et manips sur quelques fichiers


----------



## Pinsonmimi (25 Février 2008)

ca y est j'ai trouvé, je me doutais que c'était tout bête mais je ne savais pas que sur cette nouvelle version de Mail il y avait les recherches avec le choix (de, message etc) mais qu'il fallait taper le mot de la recherche AVANT pour que cette option s'affiche. Je ne trouve pas cela logique mais bon.... on fera avec.... :love:
En tout cas merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2008)

mais on a rien fait!
c'est toi tout seul qui t'en es sorti !


----------



## Pinsonmimi (25 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais on a rien fait!
> c'est toi tout seul qui t'en es sorti !



"toute"

mais parfois le fait de suivre les indications de quelqu'un d'autre ça aide à voir des choses que l'on aurait pas vues normalement


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2008)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> "toute"


je ne savais point
( ceci dit ca ne  change rien, un cerveau reste un cerveau quelqu'en soit l'enveloppe )



> mais parfois le fait de suivre les indications de quelqu'un d'autre ça aide à voir des choses que l'on aurait pas vues normalement


et oui 
un autre angle qui génere d'autres facons de voir ou d'aborder une chose et permet de dépasser une impasse et autres_ tournages en rond_


----------



## Bozzo (13 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

Une solution possible pour les problèmes de recherche dans Mail :
- mon problème : c'était de ne rien trouver dans les recherches sur Message entier,
- ma solution : quitter Mail, sortir le fichier Envelope Index du dossier Mail qui est dans la bibliothèque
- relancer Mail, qui ré-importe alors tous les mails et recrée le fichier Envelope Index.

Et voilu. Ça remarche.

Mail Version 2.1 (752/752.2)
MacOsX 10.4.11


----------



## cyrill (13 Mars 2009)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens de me rendre compte que la fonction "recherche", dont je me sers énormément dans Mail puisque j'ai plusieurs bal, ne fonctionne plus. Elle marchait très bien sous le 10.3.9 et là rien à faire. Ca ne marche ni pour l'objet, ni pour le destinataire...
> J'ai essayé de faire une recherche pour voir si le problème avait été  évoqué ici mais je n'ai rien trouvé.



Bonjour,
J'ai exactement le même problème. Mon écran reste figer quand je fais une recherche dans Mail.
Auriez-vous trouver une solution??? Je cherche mais sans succès...
Merci d'avance et bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2009)

tu as lu le fil
et appliquer les solutions????


----------



## cyrill (13 Mars 2009)

j'avais effectivement pas essayer la solution consistant à refaire "l'enveloppe Index"
Et...ca marche.
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide et votre clairevoyance
bonne journée


Note du modo : Pinsonmimi, à l'avenir, pense à lire les annonces annotées "à lire avant de poster" lorsqu'il y en a. Là, ça t'aurais évité de poster au mauvais endroit. On déménage !


----------



## saruj (11 Juin 2009)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> ca y est j'ai trouvé, je me doutais que c'était tout bête mais je ne savais pas que sur cette nouvelle version de Mail il y avait les recherches avec le choix (de, message etc) mais qu'il fallait taper le mot de la recherche AVANT pour que cette option s'affiche. Je ne trouve pas cela logique mais bon.... on fera avec.... :love:
> En tout cas merci pour votre aide



Depuis mon dernier update avec Mail, les mots clefs ne sont recherchés que dans le "sujet" des mesages et plus dans les adresses. 
La réponse citée est certainement celle qui devrait m'aider si je la comprenais! Oui, des options de recherche, super, mais où sont elles??? Donc le mot clef "AVANT", je sens que c'est la solution mais avant quoi???
Je tape dans le champ en haut à droite, la réponse est quasi instantannée, et je ne vois d'options nulle part...

Problème de lunettes?

Merci de votre aide!
saruj


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2009)

je n'ai pas compris

il te manque les options?
dans le champ tu as une mini fleche qui est un menu

edit 
par ailleurs comme au moment de toute maj il est très recommandé de faire une réparation des autorisations

et penser à indiquer de quel OS tu parles


----------



## saruj (12 Juin 2009)

j'ai trouvé!!!
merci,
saruj


----------



## SIG74 (19 Décembre 2009)

Bozzo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Une solution possible pour les problèmes de recherche dans Mail :
> - mon problème : c'était de ne rien trouver dans les recherches sur Message entier,
> ...


Bonjour à tous,

j'ai moi aussi le problème de la fonction recherche de Mail qui accepte de recherche dans les champs "De" "A" et "Objet" mais refuse de faire une recherche dans le "message entier"...
J'ai essayé la solution proposé par Bozzo mais en vain...

J'ai lu sur un autre forum qu'il fallait : 
_"fermer MAIL 
ouvrir la petite maison ( ton nom ) + library + préférences  et là mettre à la corbeille le fichier com.apple.mail.plist 
relancer MAIL  
+ réparer les autorisations ( disque dur + utilitaires+utilitaires de disque "

_Mais je crains de ne pas retrouver mail comme je l'ai organisé c'est a dire avec plusieurs boite au lettre sur mon mac pour trier mon courrier ainsi que des boite aux lettre intelligente etc ...
Est ce que qlq pourrait me confirmer que ceci est bien la solution et que je n'ai rien à craindre ?
Voilà plusieurs mois que j'ai ce problème et que c'est vraiment un frein dans mon travail lorsqu'il s'agit de retrouver un mail datant de plusieurs mois en arrière !
Merci par avance...


----------



## SIG74 (19 Décembre 2009)

Je me permet d'ajouter un détail sur le résultat de la manip de Bozzo : 
après avoir enlever le fichier *Enveloppe Index* du dossier *Mail* et redémarré Mail, j'ai dans le dossier *Mail* à nouveau *Enveloppe* *index* et *Enveloppe Index-1* !
_
Voir copie d'écran en pièce jointe...

_Si cela vous permet de me répondre...

Merci par avance...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Décembre 2009)

ca c'est un signe qu'il y a avait plusieurs "envelope index"

 ca arrive par exemple en cas de freeze OS ou crash mail 
en theorie OS ne tiendra compte que de celui avec le nom qu'il connait

mais si tu veux etre  rassuré , vire les deux et voir si apres reindexation t'en as encore 2
( et analyser leur poids )


----------



## SIG74 (19 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca c'est un signe qu'il y a avait plusieurs "envelope index"
> 
> ca arrive par exemple en cas de freeze OS ou crash mail
> en theorie OS ne tiendra compte que de celui avec le nom qu'il connait
> ...




Merci pour ta réponse et ta méthode...
Mais je ne souhaite pas être rassuré, j'aimerais simplement pouvoir utiliser la fonction recherche dans mail dans "message entier"...

Quand tu me dis de virer les 2, il s'agit de les effacer en les mettant à la corbeille ou de les glisser sur le bureau ? (lors de ma tentative j'ai glissé l'ancien sur le bureau... ca vient peut etre de ça ?)

Sinon penses tu que cela peut venir du fait que mon compte gmail soit en IMAP ? j'ai lu sur un autre forum que ça venait de ça !! Mais si c la cas, c vraiment abusé...

Merci encore...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Décembre 2009)

virer ou déplacer concernant les index  c'est à ma connaissance pareil, mais  tu vires et tu purges la corbeille  si tu preferes
et tu verras bien

( très possible que l'imap genere un 2è index , très possible car c'est une indexation un peu differente)


----------



## Misty2 (23 Janvier 2020)

Bozzo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Une solution possible pour les problèmes de recherche dans Mail :
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Même problème MAIS je ne trouve pas de dossier MAIL dans la Bibliothèque, donc je ne peux sortir le fichier Envelope Index !!!


----------



## Sly54 (23 Janvier 2020)

Misty2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Même problème MAIS je ne trouve pas de dossier MAIL dans la Bibliothèque, donc je ne peux sortir le fichier Envelope Index !!!


Tu ne cherches pas dans la bonne Bibliothèque !
Celle de l'utilisateur est masquée par défaut.
Va dans le Finder, menu Aller, garde appuyée la touche *alt* et tu trouveras litem _Bibliothèque_.


----------



## Valérie1964 (16 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
j'ai une adresse neuf.fr. Depuis 2 mois je ne peux plus faire de recherche dans mes mails. Les plus vieux mails qui s'affichent sont du mois de décembre. Par contre, je peux les faire défiler dans ma boite de réception, ils sont toujours là.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,



Valérie1964 a dit:


> Par contre, je peux les faire défiler dans ma boite de réception, ils sont toujours là.


Tu les regardes dans l'application Mail ?


----------

